# Avian X/Fred Zink advertisements??



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anybody else noticed the changes in the ads for the new Avian X decoys? It used to say in the first line something to the effect of "the result of 10 years of research and development" And now they only say "The result of research and development" 
A dealer I know said he could be in trouble with Avery? His advertised said that he was researching and developing his own decoys for the last ten years (while at Avery/GHG) no doubt on GHGs $$coin$$.
Anyone else heard anything about it, or is my dealer full of :spam:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't know about the wording and his research but I'm sure glad he started making male/female decoys to make everyone a better hunter and improve their harvest numbers. :roll: Now,to figure out where the male/female decoys go in the spread,how many of each is needed,etc ..........







I'm sure there will be a video coming out showing us morons that have been killing geese for decades with non-sexed decoys on how to use them









Alex


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

We just put pink thongs and hot red lip stick on half the decoys, that way the birds know which ones are the females.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

goosegrinder said:


> Don't know about the wording and his research but I'm sure glad he started making male/female decoys to make everyone a better hunter and improve their harvest numbers. :roll: Now,to figure out where the male/female decoys go in the spread,how many of each is needed,etc ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that funny stuff right there!!!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## goosehunt2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not trying to bash the man or his product but from what I hear it is a subpar decoy. I looked them over at Cabela's and I wasn't all that impressed, especially when the head popped off like it was nothing. I don't think a decoy had 10yrs of research and development if the head pops off so easily. I know he recommends you glue them but for $200 plus for 6 the heads should never fall off and you shouldn't have to glue them. I think Dakota Decoys is way under appreciated in the market. They are American made and built like a tank, similar to G&H which is another company I like. I don't understand why everyone is in love with Avian X, Avery's, etc its all made in China and its all junk.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dakotas aren't made in America....

I agree with the head thing, if your spending that kind of money on a decoy and you HAVE to glue the damn heads on it just seems pretty stupid. Decoys look pretty good but way overpriced IMO


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

goosehunt2010 said:


> I'm not trying to bash the man or his product but from what I hear it is a subpar decoy. I looked them over at Cabela's and I wasn't all that impressed, especially when the head popped off like it was nothing. I don't think a decoy had 10yrs of research and development if the head pops off so easily. I know he recommends you glue them but for $200 plus for 6 the heads should never fall off and you shouldn't have to glue them. I think Dakota Decoys is way under appreciated in the market. They are American made and built like a tank, similar to G&H which is another company I like. I don't understand why everyone is in love with Avian X, Avery's, etc its all made in China and its all junk.


I believe you should re-check your facts. Dakotas are not made here either


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Real Geese silhouttes are all you need.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tilley said:


> Real Geese silhouttes are all you need.


 :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> tilley said:
> 
> 
> > Real Geese silhouttes are all you need.
> ...


 :dead: :dead:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Decoys are CRAZY priced nowadays. Remember when bigfoots were the high end at $300/doz?

Dakota lessers are the best decoy out there IMO right now at one-piece, nothing to break. I got 6 doz. this year and I use them with Real Geese Pro 2's and Sillosock canadas.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> Decoys are CRAZY priced nowadays. Remember when bigfoots were the high end at $300/doz?
> 
> Dakota lessers are the best decoy out there IMO right now at one-piece, nothing to break. I got 6 doz. this year and I use them with Real Geese Pro 2's and Sillosock canadas.


I'll second that for sure! After this season, I'm gonna revamp my whole spread to all dakotas. They really seem to have their stuff together. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Personally, I love my Avery's. We have huge shine problems with decoys where I live and the FFD's really have made a difference. I just ordered a 6 pack of Final Approach's new fully flocked lessers this morning. On my budget it has taken 20 years to finally build a real nice spread and has been worth it. I like a good variety of postures and sizes in my spread, just like real birds. Back when every one was hooked on Bigfoots, it was easy to end up with that "tin soldier" look. Yes, I do have some Biggies mixed in with my spread and some Higdons too ( got one of those "can't refuse deals"!). I was fortunate enough to score some of the discontinued "Photo Feather" decoy covers that Outlaw used to sell. Made the Higdons "no shine" and gives them that perfect feather sheen in the early morning sun. I still think the Dakotas are super lumpy. I would love to see Bigfoot expand their line up to include more postures and full flocking. They are still the toughest, best built decoy. I would rather buy an American product too, especially since ( as Chris noted) the prices have gotten horrible. Too bad that Bigfoot built their B-2's in China!


----------

